# Coches clásicos preciosos:



## dearlana (Ago 18, 2013)

*Coches clásicos preciosos:*

Me conformo con este:







Guinnes Record por pasar por el lugar más estrecho:


----------



## dearlana (Ago 20, 2013)

Me gustaría tener este:







--------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------

El Sunbeam Tiger...casi nada. ( Lo había con 8 cilindros).:






----------------------------------------

Su sonido:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2013)

Motorbikes 

http://motorbicycling.com/showthread.php?p=446233


----------



## dearlana (Ago 31, 2013)

Por aquí hay mucha gente que todavía tienen estos Jeeps americanos y los siguen utilizando incluso en competiciones de 4X4:


----------



## dearlana (Sep 15, 2013)

*Ford Mustang de 1972.*

Menuda bestia.

Por aquí tuvo uno un vecino. Es el de color amarillo.

Recuerdo que las válvulas tenían accionamiento hidráulico autoregulable.

Cogieron 240 Kms/hora en una autopista normal.

Si los cogen, les quitan el carnet.


1972 Ford Mustang - Pictures - CarGurus


Que pasada de coche este:








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aquí: Por la cara del copiloto...como que se lo está pasando bomba:








__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Aquí es donde se demuestra la verdadera destreza:








_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Emoción y adrenalina:








_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Con el día nublado, la velocidad parece mayor:


----------



## dearlana (Dic 11, 2013)

Carrera de coches clásicos en Tenerife:








------------------------------------------------------

Yo he vivido estas experiencias y les garantizo que es inolvidable. Es como una fiebre que te embarga:








-----------------------------------------------------------

Por aquí hay una afición que no es ni normal:








Las barquetas son insuperables.

Lo más parecido  a los cars...pero a lo bestia:

Menudo ejercicio de brazos:

El más mínimo despiste y vas a parar a las quintas chimbambas:


----------



## dearlana (Dic 11, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------

La tracción a las 4 ruedas...indiscutible:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 6, 2014)

Cochito antiguo super práctico para ciudad:








Codigo THUMBNAIL para foros:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 15, 2014)

El Honda 600:







Los llamaban "coches televisores" por el aspecto de la luna trasera. Que, por cierto, a veces se desprendía y salía volando.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 25, 2014)

El Citroen Tiburón:

Hasta la palanca de cambios era servo asistida. ( Ya era comodidad eso).

Cosa que no existe en ningún coche actual.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citroën_DS



El Citroen Tiburón:

Hasta la palanca de cambios era servo asistida. ( Ya era comodidad eso).

Cosa que no existe en ningún coche actual.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citroën_DS

----------------------------------------------------------

Y el Citroen Pato:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2014)

Me quiero comprar un micro escolar viejito . . . .


----------



## Scooter (Ene 31, 2014)

Es fácil de aparcar;lleva dirección en los dos ejes


----------



## dearlana (Feb 1, 2014)

Es prácticamente un Smart.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 28, 2014)

El Seat 600:

Todavía siguen funcionando. Son coches muy prácticos y fáciles de aparcar.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yo quiero este...


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2014)

Chevrolet Camaro del 67. Con 8 cilindros.

Casi nada.

Lo hicieron para competir con el Ford Mustang.

500 caballos y seis velocidades.

Observen como se levanta la parte delantera al cambiar de marcha.








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Al acompañante este no le quedaron muchas ganas de volverse a subir a este Camaro:


----------



## dearlana (Abr 5, 2014)

Vale la pena venir a ver esto aquí:


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 7, 2014)




----------



## dearlana (May 12, 2014)

Curiosa la estructura de madera externa de este Austin Minor:


----------



## dearlana (May 21, 2014)

Este Pontiac lo vi por aquí hace un par de días. Es impresionante. Debe tener como unos 5000 centímetros cúbicos  de cilindrada.

Hay mucha afición de eso por aquí:


----------



## dearlana (Jun 22, 2014)

El famoso Bugatti.

Tremendos tambores de frenos de zapatas:


----------



## jona2t (Jul 9, 2014)

IKA-renault Torino, mas de un Aleman lo recuerda...


----------



## dearlana (Ago 4, 2014)

Impresionante, señorial, precioso:


----------



## dearlana (Ago 23, 2014)

El Morris Minor 1000 Pick Up en la primera imagen. Un detalle del intermitente de otro Morris Minor. Que pena que ya no vengan estos detalles tan preciosos en los coches de ahora:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

Los primeros Morris esos compartieron el mismo motor que *Los Ford Baby 10* (10 años anteriores) , cuatro cilindros , 110 cm³ , cámara L , refrigeración por termosifón sin bomba , etc 

Y la misma luz de giro que salía pero no guiñaba


----------



## dearlana (Sep 16, 2014)

Todavía hay motocarros de estos funcionando por aquí:


----------



## dearlana (Oct 27, 2014)

De los que más me han gustado:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2014)

Quiero un Citroen 2 Cv . . . pero éste 








Mauro35FVarela   Medianamente  Sociable


----------



## dearlana (Dic 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quiero un Citroen 2 Cv . . . pero éste
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fWHUEEStKU&feature=player_embedded
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Me gusta para repartir pizzas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2014)

Te van a llegar rápido y calientes


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2015)

Este si que se aparca fácil:


----------



## dearlana (Mar 22, 2015)

Hoy hubo una exposición de vehículos volkswagen aquí:


----------



## dearlana (Abr 22, 2015)

*¿Quien dijo que tunear un coche sale caro?:*


----------



## dearlana (May 30, 2015)

*"Coche campesino pal verano":*


----------



## dearlana (Jun 18, 2015)

*Aunque no lo parezca: Esta especie de supositorio gigante era un coche eléctrico:*


----------



## dearlana (Jun 20, 2015)

*Para ir a la nieve los fines de semana del Invierno:*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 6, 2015)

*"Para que luego digan que los coches anfibios son un invento moderno":*


----------



## dearlana (Sep 9, 2015)

*Coche precioso ( Muy bien conservado ):*

( Si cada vez que se baja tiene que estar abriendo la puerta de esa manera... la tiene clara ):






( ¡ Dios mio ! ¡ Fuerte asesino ! ).

(...¿ Pero qué te ha hecho el pobre cochito ?...).


----------



## dearlana (Nov 3, 2015)

El Biscúter:

Super práctico, económico y facilísimo de aparcar. Si quedó un poco torcido: Lo levantamos y lo arrastramos según nos convenga.

Y encima: Descapotable. Para el Verano o para cargarle cosas grandes.

Para ciudad es de lo mejor. Lo deberían de volver a fabricar.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 3, 2016)

*Coche trípode no muy visto :*


----------



## cuervobrujo (Mar 5, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quiero un Citroen 2 Cv . . . pero éste
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fWHUEEStKU&feature=player_embedded
> ...


A mi me gusta mucho ese modelo!! siempre quise uno...lastima acá fueron pocos los que vinieron...y los que se encuentran ya están destruidos...y con la mitad de partes faltantes..principalmente el motor y los accesorios cromados....

Subo fotos de una camioneta Ford T. esta en corrientes, Argentina. 
hablando con uno de los dueños me conto: que se juntaron entre 5 amigos  juntaron la plata (dinero) y restauraron esa camionetita.... dice que se turnan por mes para pasear por la costanera de Corrientes...La verdad .un espectáculo ver ese motor funcionar como si fuera la primera vez que salia de fabrica.
a uno le da cosa hasta se te pone la piel de gallina ver esas llantas de madera circulando como si el tiempo no afectara nada...(No es por ser fanático de ford..) pero da gusto ver nuestra herencia automovilística. restaurada y circulando... así las nuevas generaciones.. pueden ver lo que eran los autos antes de la invención de las computadoras...
y no hablo solo de Argentina .. porque en otros paises hay muy buenos autos!!! y a uno le dan ganas de sacarse la lotería para costear los pasajes .. solo para ver los autos clasicos...!


----------



## dearlana (May 1, 2016)

Citroën descapotable:



Este semiclásico contribuye a restituir a la atmósfera el oxígeno consumido:


----------



## dearlana (Jul 9, 2016)

Camión rarísimo: 

Bastante aerodinámico para su época:

No pude subir la imagen.

Pongo el enlace:

http://directoracreativa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/coche-2.jpg


----------



## dearlana (Ago 1, 2016)

Austin A 35 del año 1956:

( No puedo subir la imagen ) ( Mis imágenes se me han transformado todas en imágenes MHTML ( = ???). Al intentar subirlas como las anteriores, Se ven "subiendo" y luego no aparecen en el foro.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 10, 2016)

Bonito...bonito:









Por los pelos:









El mismo del tortazo anterior en una carrera anterior pero desde dentro:


----------



## dearlana (Oct 18, 2016)

*Este coche funcionaba sin gasolina, sin gas propano, sin gasoil:*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2016)

Jeje , a gas de leña che  

Mismo gas que se utilizó para iluminación pública


----------



## dearlana (Nov 14, 2016)

Subida espectacular a Tamaimo en 2011:


----------



## kyrsvc (Nov 16, 2016)

muy guapo el ultimo video ese cochazo jajajajaj


----------



## dearlana (Feb 22, 2017)

*¿ Porqué no seguir fabricando lo que ha salido tan bueno ?:*

Este coche ha salido tan bueno que resiste un millón de kilómetros sin necesidad de abrir el motor.

Los taxistas lo conocen de sobra. Algunos, hoy día; lo siguen usando y sacándole rendimiento y cuando los han vendido, los compradores lo siguen aprovechando muchísimo más tiempo.

Según ellos, el de motor 3000 es mejor aún; sobre todo, en las pendientes.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 6, 2017)

*Otra torta: Hay mucho impulso latino por estos lares:*







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Minuto 5:03: Observen como al levantarse el coche en el cambio de rasante...al caer todo el peso del coche solo sobre la rueda delantera izquierda...se le revienta esa rueda y se queda sin dirección:*


----------



## dearlana (May 8, 2017)

El coche huevo ( Hasta las tapas de las ruedas son ahuevadas ):


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2017)

Casi un BMW Izeta . . .


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2017)

En los "cojinetes inexistentes" de las ruedas:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2017)

Lo siento, discrepo  , un cojinete lo es aunque sea de madera  , piedra , metal , etc


----------



## dearlana (Ago 13, 2017)

Aquí los llamamos "rodillos". Con ellos hacíamos "patines" de madera, de pequeños.



*Como para tener un choque:*


----------



## krlosss (Ago 18, 2017)

Mi primer Camaro, en Buenos Aires, circa año 1980.

SS Coupe - 1970 - V8 - 6,6 litros- 375HP - LE ("limited edition" porque traía de fábrica un radioteléfono Watkins Johnson, con dos antenas impresas "cuasi"invisibles, una en cada parabrisas).
Venía con un carburador Holley de 4 bocas, apertura dif. Mas tarde le instalé dos Edelbrock de 4 bocas, apertura simultánea, con todas las juntas de metal, para probar con CH3-NO2, cosa que nunca sucedió 

Luego vinieron los matrimonios, los divorcios, y los coches con menos de 150HP...snif.


----------



## krlosss (Ago 19, 2017)

Peel P50, sólo 59 Kilogramos de peso.

es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peel_P50


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2017)

Vale una pequeña fortuna cada uno , creo que se hicieron 50 y quedan algo menos de la mitad , no tienen marcha atrás , fijate en los video de youtube que mayormente al bajar la gente se cae


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Mi primer Camaro, en Buenos Aires, circa año 1980.
> 
> SS Coupe - 1970 - V8 - 6,6 litros- 375HP - LE ("limited edition" porque traía de fábrica un radioteléfono Watkins Johnson, con dos antenas impresas "cuasi"invisibles, una en cada parabrisas).
> Venía con un carburador Holley de 4 bocas, apertura dif. Mas tarde le instalé dos Edelbrock de 4 bocas, apertura simultánea, con todas las juntas de metal, para probar con CH3-NO2, cosa que nunca sucedió
> ...



Me guta lo radiotelefono , una cosa sofisticada para la epoca y aun mas hecho por un fabricante Alta Gamma (W.J.)  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## krlosss (Ago 19, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Me guta lo radiotelefono , una cosa sofisticada para la epoca y aun mas hecho por un fabricante Alta Gamma (W.J.)
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias Daniel.

Si, era un coche que compré usado y originalmente pertenecía al consulado de Canadá en Buenos Aires y, por motivos que desconozco, todos los coches que tenía su personal debían estar permanentemente conectados. 
Tal vez algún tema de seguridad o algo así, porque nunca pude escucha nada más que el canal de 121,5 MHz.  

¿Eso es banda aérea o radiobaliza aérea verdad?

El transceptor venía instalado bajo el asiento del acompañante, y el teléfono propiamente dicho en la consola central, entre los asientos. Tenía adosado un scrambler al cual le habían extraído el circuito decodificador.

En fin, no pude utilizarlo, pero quedaba muy decorativo .

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 20, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Gracias Daniel.
> 
> Si, era un coche que compré usado y originalmente pertenecía al consulado de Canadá en Buenos Aires y, por motivos que desconozco, todos los coches que tenía su personal debían estar permanentemente conectados.
> Tal vez algún tema de seguridad o algo así, porque nunca pude escucha nada más que el canal de 121,5 MHz.
> ...


Hola caro Don krlosss , la frequenzia de 121,5Mhz y su 2° harmonico 243Mhz son frequenzias de Emergencia Aeronauctica    
Mucho estraño enpleyar justamente esa frequenzia, ?y ese transceptor aun transmite?.
Mas estraño aun es lo Gobierno Canadense no tener quitado ese transceptor antes de jubilar ese coche y poner a venta.    
Se que aun funciona una Red de Satelites Geoestacionarios que pertenzen a las Fuerzas Armadas Norte Americana que anda en VHF , Down Link en 250Mhz y Up Link en 290Mhz , Veer en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...rome..69i57.4383j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 , o : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=....878...0j0i30k1j0i131k1j0i22i30k1.pR4Cqa1HaxQ , incluso hay varios "Brazucas" utilizando ese servicio clandestinamente para fines particulares!.    
!Felicitaciones una ves mas por lo rarissimo equipo!.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## krlosss (Ago 20, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don krlosss , la frequenzia de 121,5Mhz y su 2° harmonico 243Mhz son frequenzias de Emergencia Aeronauctica
> Mucho estraño enpleyar justamente esa frequenzia, ?y ese transceptor aun transmite?.
> Mas estraño aun es lo Gobierno Canadense no tener quitado ese transceptor antes de jubilar ese coche y poner a venta.
> Se que aun funciona una Red de Satelites Geoestacionarios que pertenzen a las Fuerzas Armadas Norte Americana que anda en VHF , Down Link en 250Mhz y Up Link en 290Mhz , Veer en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...rome..69i57.4383j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 , o : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=....878...0j0i30k1j0i131k1j0i22i30k1.pR4Cqa1HaxQ , incluso hay varios "Brazucas" utilizando ese servicio clandestinamente para fines particulares!.
> ...



Hola estimado Daniel,

Coincido con Usted, a mi también me parece extraño ese equipo en un automóvil. Supongo que al quitarle el módulo scrambler ya no se podría usar en la red prevista. 
Cosas de la Guerra Fría... 

Lamentablemente nunca lo pude usar, porque le faltaba el módulo codificador y, cuando vendí el Camaro, yo era un principiante en temas de radio, apenas si hacía mis primeras pruebas en CB, así que lo entregué con el equipo de radio, tal como lo había recibido yo. 
Si fuera hoy, seguro me lo quedaba!

No sabía que esa banda se usaba en Brasil, en plan clandestino. Muy interesante!

Muchas gracias por los links que me envío.

Cordiales saludos desde Cataluña!!


----------



## dearlana (Oct 10, 2017)

Un Austin Mini clásico más Mini aún:


----------



## dearlana (Oct 10, 2017)

------------------------------------------------------

No es lo mismo un Coche Antiguo Tigre que un Tigre Antiguo en un Coche:


----------



## Scooter (Oct 14, 2017)

Me gusta el minimini


----------



## dearlana (Oct 16, 2017)

Parece un coche de juguete.

Lo mejor que tiene es que si se nos queda mal aparcado...lo arrastramos un poco y ¡listo!.

Igual nos caben tres en una plaza de aparcamiento.

Lo que vacilaría uno con un coche así. Llamaría mucho la atención de la gente.

Es lo que me ocurre a mi cuando saco la Ducati Mini Marcelino. La he llevado a las carreras de motos y la gente está más pendiente de mi moto que de cualesquiera otras.

Una vez pasaban por delante de casa una de esas excursiones multitudinarias de motos ( Más de 100 motos ).

Al oír el ruido y los claxons de las motos, saque inmediatamente mi Mini Marcelino y la puse delante de la puerta de casa...

Se paró todo el mogollón de motos y todos querían hacerle fotos a la Ducati.

Es preciosa y está conservada todo original.






Es un capricho caro. La mía no la vendo ni por esa cantidad.

Hay que ver lo cómoda que es y lo que corre una moto tan pequeña. Pesa 21 Kilos solamente. Cabe en la maleta del coche y en el ascensor.  Aquí tienen otra de otro color y peor que la mía ( Es un modelo que venía sin amortiguador trasero ):


----------



## dearlana (Nov 10, 2017)

Cochito muy fácil de aparcar:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 7, 2018)

*Almacenamiento mecánico de la energía de frenada para luego aprovecharla para poner el coche en movimiento:*


----------



## dearlana (Feb 19, 2018)

*Vídeo precioso este: Observen como las prisas, la emoción del momento y el afán de sobresalir, acaban con la velocidad del participante de los 4x4:*

También es impresionante la aceleración a partir de cero de los dragsters:


----------



## dearlana (Mar 19, 2018)

Tengo un Vauxhall Viva del año 1969 que me asombra: Lleva más de 35 años en un garaje. Cada dos o tres años: Se le pone la batería, se tira del aire y arranca a la primera.

Con los coches de ahora...como estén parados un par de meses: Es muy probable que sean muy difíciles de arrancar y se debe a que se le secan las membranas en aquellos que tienen carburador.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2018)

Me gustan en general los autos y motos antiguos sobre todo su tecnología
Este es uno toda una leyenda es de 1937 





Motor V16 Type C Streamline de 520Hp de 1937 By Autounión
Tambien estaba esta la versión de gran prix





Un verdadro monstruo para la época

La bestia al desnudo




El impulsor




La refinada técnica del monstruo, amortiguación a fricción










Vistas en corte









El propulsor fuera del chasi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2018)

https://es.gizmodo.com/40-anos-despues-se-resuelve-el-misterio-del-mitico-must-1823882802


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2018)

Antes mostre un verdadero auto mítico, de la misma tierra, otro gran mito. Un autentico bólido
La mejor página Web del munto que cuenta toda su historia esta echa en Argentina por un admirador
Marco un antes y un después, tan poderoso que el día de su debut en Le Mans AL ver la Ford Americana que su GT40 si bien podía ganarle al Ferrari, nada podía hacer ante semejante bólido  al final de la temporada se retiro del mundial de Marcas.
Tanto dominó que se debió cambiar el reglamento para relegarlo del Mundial de Marcas, invicto desidió desembarcar en la entonces muy popular Cam Am dominada por los motores Chevrolet de 8 cilindros y block de aluminio y los chasis Mc Laren donde Denny Hulme venia ganando casi todo, pero a todos se les acabo el juego cuando desembarco en esas tierras la versión Cam Am donde domino por completo y tanto poderio tuve que ser relegado otra vez por un reglamento rebuscado

Famosa foto del día de su homologación en Stugart





1970 BrandsHatch


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

Esta vista la vi por primera vez en blanco y negro en la desaparecida Revista Anteojito de García Ferre

Fue en enero si mal no recuerdo en ocasión de celebrarse lo 1000Km de la Ciudad de Buenso Aires
Fue para la carrera de 1971, ya que en Buenos Aires les fue Mal, lo cual no les impidio arrasar el Mundial de Marcas de ese año y convertirse en el auto a vencer.
En Buenos Aires en el entonces Autódromo Municipal, en 1971 el 917 confirmo su poderío dominando los entrenamientos y ganando la carrera con absoluta comodidad.
Ese año fue la segunda presentación del *Berta LR* con motor Cosworth de 3 Litros

El corazón de la bestia




Este motor que se trata de un motor de un 12 cilindros Flat(cilindros opuestos)en su primera versión de 4500cm3 y una potencia de 600Hp

y este es el chasis....
















































Al principio, fue un auto indómito, no era para cualquier piloto, entre los técnicos lograron un auto que fue invencible,
y descollaron como pilotos el Gran Pedro Rodríguez, Joe Siffert, Vic Elford y muchos otros, a pesar del gran dominio no eran carreras aburridas eran dos equipos oficiales que competian entre ellos y estos grandes pilotos, dieron todo de si arriba de esta máquinas






El fabuloso Porsche 917
En este link la página argentina dedicada a este monstruo reconocido en todo el mundo *JUAN GEBHARD - CORRIENTES - ARGENTINA* es el autor de la misma.
En ella encontraran todo incluso los pilotos los rivales y una parte dedicada a algo que a los Argentinos y a los latinos debería hacer sentirnos orgullosos
La historia del *Berta LR *y su creador *Oreste Berta* en su *Fortaleza*, camino a Alta Gracia a pocos Km de mi querida ciudad de Córdoba
También esta el *Berta LR V8*
Toda la historia luego epopeya argentina con los Torinos W380 en las 86hs de Nürburgring.

Dejo aquí luego sigo con el auto más fabuloso el 917/30 Turbo que arraso con todo lo conocido, aún obstenta el record de vuelta en circuito cerrado con auto que llego a erogar entre 1300-1500HP con dos compresores KKK y limitador de potencia seguía siendo de dos valvuas por cilindro(recordar que el motor deriva del V6 de volwagen 2200, dos block unidos para dar 12 cilindros y 600Hp para la versión del mundial)


----------



## dearlana (May 22, 2018)

Ligier Matra de 1978. 12 cilindros en V:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2018)

Éste Torino gano en Nürburgring y lo descalificaron porque hacía mucho ruido por el escape (roto)


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2018)

El Torino No3, que fue el que más vuelta dió, llego en primer lugar, pero por desconocimiento de las particularidades del reglamento(si paraba en boxes a reprar penalizba), el mayor problema eran los frenos que se consumian rapidamente(el auto era demasiado pesado para los frenos), los pilotos no sabían cambiar las pastillas, y al tener que parar en boxes penalizaban, solo algunos del equipo de pilotos sabían hacerlo, por lo que sufrieron muchas penalizaciones, y por último el caño de escape, el auto ganador también debió parar a repararlo lo hizo en tres paradas sucesivas de 8 minutos c/u mientras que el torino tardo diez minutos y penalizo 10 vueltas.
El motor del torino es excesivamente pesado, tener en cuenta que era un motor experimental que en la American Motors se había descartado por los numerosos problemas que tenía.
El director de IKA que había visto la capacidad de los preparadores y técnicos argentinos, lo pidió y fue traido, aquí fue mejorado y se sacaron la mayoría de los problemas que tenía(el block de fundición de hierro es muy pesado).
Los autos europeos a los que se enfrento tenian block de aluminio.
El block de la coupé dodge, el V8, pesa mucho menos que el block del torino


----------



## dearlana (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2018)

El anterior vehículo fue el ganador absoluto de la prueba. Superó a máquinas con muchos más caballos de potencia.

Si sefijan: 

En el minuto 2:51 casi se la pega.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2018)

Observen lo que ocurre en el minuto 0:49 de este otro vídeo:


----------



## dearlana (Sep 26, 2018)

Cuando la alimentación está bien reglada, observen como suben las revoluciones y la ausencia de explosiones en el escape:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2018)

Sip , ni un peo , ni tose


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2018)

Los alemanes son terribles fabricando coches ( Volkswagen Golf Turbo).


----------



## dearlana (Nov 28, 2018)

Me quedo con el de color naranja: 
*MicrocarMuseum Auction walk-thru*


YouTube


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

Mazda Rx2 del año 1972.

Es una pena que no se hayan resuelto los problemas de estanqueidad y de consumo de este coche.


----------



## dearlana (May 25, 2019)

Se pueden aprovechar los escapes para hacer cotufas:


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2019)

Tenía este hasta hace pocos meses:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 11, 2020)

Menuda afición hay aquí con esto:


----------



## Punta Azul (Ene 17, 2020)

Esta fue la primer cupe que arme a los 17 años junto con mi viejo. Una Chevrolet 1934 voiturete, 3 ventanas. Mecánica Torino. La tuve que vender el día que nació mi segundo hijo. En ese momento necesitaba permutarla por un paquete de pañales. Cosas que pasan...


----------



## dearlana (Ene 19, 2020)

Coches clásicos turboalimentados:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2020)




----------



## dearlana (Abr 26, 2020)

Vanguard de 1947:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2020)

*Fuente :** El vehículo híbrido de Porsche de 1901


*
Aunque Porsche como marca no comenzó a existir hasta 1931, en 1901 Ferdinand Porsche trabajaba con el fabricante Jacob Lohner en el desarrollo de un vehículo híbrido. El Lohner-Porsche Electromobile estaba impulsado por cuatro motores eléctricos que eran alimentados por 1,8 toneladas de baterías y un pequeño motor de combustión.

Fue probablemente el primer vehículo híbrido combustión-eléctrico, una idea igual a la que que siguen los actuales Toyota Prius o los Lexus (la marca de lujo de Toyota) con apellido “h” (RX 400h, GS 450h, LS 600h). Por aquel entonces los autos eléctricos eran lo habitual y los motores de combustión la excepción, hasta que ganaron la posición por el baratísimo precio del petróleo. Irónicamente, más de un siglo después de aquel Electromobile el fabricante Porsche sacará en breve un Cayenne híbrido.

*El Electromobile*

A finales del Siglo XIX el joven Ferdinand Porsche, que 50 años más tarde fundaría una de las marcas de deportivos más reputadas de la historia, abandonaba su casa familiar y se dirigía a buscarse la vida en Viena, Austria. Allí comenzó a trabajar para Jacob Lohner, un constructor de automóviles, en aquella época más un carrocero que otra cosa. A pesar de no tener una formación formal en ingeniería, el joven Ferdinand vislumbró el futuro creando un innovador sistema de propulsión eléctrico.
Por aquél entonces la energía eléctrica era lo que se utilizaba para la tracción de los automóviles, los motores de combustión interna eran caros, complicados y poco fiables, además, la gasolina era bastante cara. En 1898 nacía el primer Lohner-Porsche Electromobile, un cabriolet de dos plazas de propulsión eléctrica, obtenida de un gran banco de baterías de plomo y ácido, pesadas y de poca autonomía. La energía se transmitía a dos motores eléctricos, embebidos en las propias ruedas del coche. 



Esta idea simple minimizaba las pérdidas energéticas y reducía al máximo el número de partes móviles del coche, logrando una alta fiabilidad. Cada motor eléctrico disponía de 2,5 CV de potencia, aunque durante espacios cortos de tiempo se lograban hasta 3,5 CV, obteniendo una potencia combinada de 7 CV. Las prestaciones eran muy modestas, la velocidad de crucero del coche era de unos 15 km/h y la velocidad punta era de unos 50 km/h, alcanzados con dificultad tras una larga carrera.

El vehículo fue mostrado en la exposición de París del año 1900, causando una enorme publicidad. Tras ello E.W. Hart, un adinerado empresario de Luton Inglaterra, encargó una unidad.



En aquella época la construcción de  autos era artesanal, por lo que se llevó a cabo una total personalización del vehiculo de Hart. El coche pesaba 1500 kilogramos en vacío, pero se instalaron en su chasis otros 1800 kilos de baterías de plomo-ácido. Los motores eléctricos fueron instalados en las cuatro ruedas, en lugar de en las dos frontales por lo que muchos dicen que fue el primer automóvil de la historia en emplear la tracción integral. Pero las modificaciones no acababan ahí: Como el empresario inglés sabía de la escasa autonomía del vehículo, temía quedarse parado en cualquier lugar sin posibilidad de recargar las baterías, Porsche tuvo la idea de montar un motor de combustión interna en el coche, que se emplearía para recargar las baterías si estas se descargaban. Como por aquella época no se habían diseñado los complejos sistemas que permiten a los híbridos ser propulsados al mismo tiempo por la gasolina y la electricidad, el motor de gasolina sólo estaba conectado a las baterías. 

De esta manera, en 1901 nacía el primer automóvil eléctrico de autonomía extendida (EREV), un vehículo híbrido de igual planteamiento conceptual al actual Chevrolet Volt. Una solución tecnológica avanzada de hace más de un siglo. El impresionado empresario encargó otro Lohner de menor tamaño y sólo dos ruedas motrices. De ahí en adelante se vendieron unos 300 vehículos con soluciones híbridas similares, muchos de ellos destinados a uso comercial o de transporte.

Porsche llegó a participar en carreras con sus vehículos eléctricos-híbridos, como en el  Exelberg Rally. También batió algunos récords de velocidad al  alcanzar los 56 km/h. Hacia mediados de la primera década del Siglo XX la gasolina comenzó a popularizarse enormemente y bajó su precio hasta mínimos ridículos. Los eléctricos dejaron de ser rentables, ya que empezaban a ser caros en proporción a los vehículos de combustión interna, que ya se beneficiaban de las economías de escala.


----------



## peperc (May 26, 2020)

habalndo de autos.
notaron con esta cuarentena algunos dias.. lleno de hojas la calle, coches sucios, casi tapados de hojas.. las calles vacias...
parece de pelicula de fin de el mundo .
algunas noches, segun como esta el clima, la situacion ( y la imaginacion de uno) .. como que se nota mas.
son autos que el dueño no los mueve hace 1 mes o mas.
cada vez son mas autos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2020)

Los fabricantes vendedores de baterías se pondrán al día post cuarentena (si es que existe el post)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 27, 2020)

Mi opel corsa está polvoriento, gastado, con los neumáticos blandos y los retrovisores rotos (  ). Espero me den € y no me cobren € por llevárselo.
Con la cuarentena no pude cirujearlo y mandarlo a "reciclar".


----------

